# 7.5ft Meyer drive pro



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

7.5ft Meyer drive pro. Great shape works perfectly. Comes with all wiring and controller as well as brand new mounting brackets and hardware for a 2009-2014 Ford f150. Asking $2500obo. Call me at 475-279-3350. Located in wingdale ny
.


----------

